# How Do You Store Your Mason Jar Rings?



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

Was wondering what would be a good way to store my mason jar rings so they don't get rusty while waiting for the next canning season to roll around?


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I store mine in plastic shoe boxes. They don't get dinged, rusty ......or dirty!!


----------



## Jeepgirl86 (May 18, 2012)

I like that idea TDD...I may borrow it. Mine are all in those plastic mesh orange/onion bags.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I wash and dry then store in large zip-locks.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I just run a wire through 12-15 and hang high on a nail on the uprights of the jar storage shelves....James


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

Tie a lid on a string. tie a loop in the other end. Hang the loop on a nail up high in the pantry. Simply take the string off the loop, drop the lids over the loop, and they'll catch at the bottom of the string, on the lid there. I have one for regular size lids, and another for widemouth lids.

ETA: I mean rings, not the flats.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Ziplock bags and those giant plastic jar-like things that pretzels come in. Then I drop the zip bags into the canner along with my funnel, jar lifter and magnetic lid wand. Everything is there when I need it.


----------



## Aseries (Feb 24, 2011)

In a giant plastic bucket... I toss rings in one bucket and old lids and any other lids for other jars in the bucket also. I collect extra lids for other glass jars that I reuse.. My gf thought I was crazy for awhile but when you need a lid in a hurry, they thank you for having extra....lol


----------



## Soupmaker (Apr 28, 2012)

Pam in KY said:


> Was wondering what would be a good way to store my mason jar rings so they don't get rusty while waiting for the next canning season to roll around?


Wait. There is a caning season?

The only way to stop the rusting would be to spray some oil on them.

I personally don't get worried about it.


----------



## Silverstar7337 (Feb 10, 2012)

I unwind the top of a metal hanger and make a hook. I sting them on, hook, and hang wherever


----------



## alpacaspinner (Feb 5, 2012)

I keep some of them on my empty jars to keep the jar lids from getting chipped. The rest are kept in cotton shopping bags hanging from hooks on the uprights of my pantry - keeps them easily available, and also ventilated.


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone for sharing your ring storage methods. Since storage space is scarce around my place, and moisture/rust is also a concern, I'm leaning toward a cotton shopping bag that can be hung somewhere out of the way. Now if my hubby would just finish building all the canning jar shelves he promised me, I'd be in good shape.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Moisture is why I store in Zip-loc.


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

I have been using the plastic shoe boxes, too, but am thinking of switching to the giant plastic barrel shaped containers that Sams sells cheeseballs in. Oh, gosh, I guess _someone _will have to eat up the cheeseballs!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I keep mine in 5gal plastic buckets. One for wide mouth and one for regular. I also use them on empty jars to protect the rims from chips.


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

I just pitch mine in a dish tub.

I like the hanger idea... kinda like a canning ring wreath.


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Me three for the plastic shoeboxes. Keeps everything tidy (sort of), and in one spot.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

I wish Tattler would come out with plastic rings so we wouldn't have to worry about the rust. My rings leave ugly marks on my pretty white lids.


----------



## Catalpa (Dec 18, 2011)

I use the wire hangers, too. I open them up and wrap the end around a ring, then just slide the rings over the hook and they catch on the end. I used to use a bucket but had waaay too many rings and they kept falling out and running all over the pantry. I have a set of hanging wire shelves on the back of my pantry door, and the hangers hook on the top shelf and keep all the rings secure, wides on one side and regulars on the other. There's just a little jangling as I open and close the pantry, but that's ok.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i keep mine on the jar.when i empty contents i wash jar,lid and ring and put it all back together.


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

elkhound said:


> i keep mine on the jar.when i empty contents i wash jar,lid and ring and put it all back together.


You don't have problems with rusting?


----------



## SarahJayne (Jun 14, 2017)

Catalpa said:


> I use the wire hangers, too. I open them up and wrap the end around a ring, then just slide the rings over the hook and they catch on the end. I used to use a bucket but had waaay too many rings and they kept falling out and running all over the pantry. I have a set of hanging wire shelves on the back of my pantry door, and the hangers hook on the top shelf and keep all the rings secure, wides on one side and regulars on the other. There's just a little jangling as I open and close the pantry, but


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a plastic tire I store my rings in. Another for my kids and pectin.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

I also keep them on the jars.
I get a little rust now and then but not bad.
Someone here once said they use jars of water to finish out partial canners and I've started doing that, too. So now my lids are almost always being used.

If I have rings and no jars (mostly from broken jars) I store them in an empty and washed disinfecting wipes container. Lysol and clorox wipes come in really handy plastic flip lid containers that are the perfect size


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

For over 25 years I have stored rings for reuse loose screwed on the empty cleaned jars they fit upside down in the cases the jars came in to keep bugs out of the jars and store the cases of empty jars in the corner of my walk in closet. The boxes of various sized lids and few boxes of spare rings I store on the shelf in the same closet.

That way when I want to do want to can something all I have to do is grab a box of jars and rings and a box of lids to sterilize for use.

Over the years when inspecting the reused rings during prep, most of the time they have only been age tarnished a bit and I have only had to replace maybe 10 or 15 rings usually from jars that I had canned high acid stuff in and scratched the ring a bit during handling with the jar grippers.

When I first started canning we bought 30 cases of jars in a mixture of pint and quart regular and wide mouth and some extra rings and lids and over the years I have only bought lids.

Once I can enough to cover myself for a few weeks of power outage eating , I generally switch to freezing any other garden yield and use that before the canned so it doesn't freezer burn on me.


----------



## Maria (Apr 24, 2003)

I keep mine on a bungee cord hanging from the shelves I keep the jars on.


----------



## Abe R Crombie (Mar 13, 2005)

elkhound said:


> i keep mine on the jar.when i empty contents i wash jar,lid and ring and put it all back together.


I also put the lids back on after washing.I turn the lid upside down so it won't seal and to see they are empty.


----------

